# Employer credit check



## mallan82450 (Nov 26, 2018)

Hi,

We are currently based in the UK.

My partner has just been interviewed for a role at KPMG Sydney and we are hoping for an offer.

We are concerned that he does have a UK CCJ for £789, which is settled and is approx. 4 years old.

Do you know if these are considered in Australia, I guess I'm asking from both the employers perspective and the Visa.

I can't seem to find any info online?

Thanks in advance.


----------

